Ask HN: What online communities are you apart of? - itake
======
duiker101
\- This one.

\- Reddit, mostly some specific subreddits.

\- Product Hunt.

And that's about it...

------
AKhoo
For me: HN, Reddit, Indiehackers and a few private Slack groups.

~~~
itake
> private slack groups

like technology or location based slack groups?

~~~
AKhoo
One's a school alumni group, and one is a subcommunity of the same group.

